# Remote login to Windows Server from a Mac



## xstatical (Apr 21, 2006)

Has anyone had any experience with Microsoft Remote Desktop Connection software for Mac, or logging into a remote Windows server via a Mac through the internet? The company I work for requires me to be able to log into their server from home by typing in a URL in Internet Explorer (no special software). I am considering buying a late model iMac 20" (PowerPC) that have had a price reduction to replace my aging PC. I want to know if I will still be able to access the server over the internet with Mac OS X. I searched the internet and found Microsoft Remote Desktop Connection for Mac and wonder if it might be the answer. Unfortunately I can't 'try before I buy' and was wondering if you had had any experience with remote computing between Mac and PC or knew of someone who had successfully done this. If you need any clarification or more information regarding this question please feel free to ask me.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 21, 2006)

Remote Desktop Connection is used to remotely take-over a Windows PC. It sounds like what your company is doing is using VPN, or Virtual Private Networking, which *is* different.

Whether or not you'll be able to do it depends on what VPN software your company is using. I'd suggest you open up this URL and have a look at what comes up, usually the page will give some indication of what type of system is in use and/or who to contact for assistance with it.

You almost certainly won't be using Internet Explorer on the Mac, as it is no longer made or supported by Microsoft. Login through a website to a VPN network is usually effected by using whats called an ActiveX control, which works only in MS-Windows.

The company I work with uses a solution like this, but we also have alternative means of logging onto the VPN aside from the web-site, which means Mac users are able to get through.

If in doubt, talk to your company's IT department.


----------

